# Router Jig for fluting long columns



## Saunder (Oct 13, 2013)

Can any one help me with an idea as to how to make a jig for my router to use in producing long fluted columns. My idea is to set up the router on a track above the column and move it along the column. Then rotate the column to the next flute. The column would be set into a long wood frame with pipe studs at each end which would plug into the ends of plates temporary attached to the column ends. A series of rollers along the bottom of the box would support the column and prevent saging. I could also use this jig for planing the areas to be fluted using a flat bit and adding a method to 
move the router to a slightly different lateral position to achieve the flat surface prior to 
fluting. Any help or other ideas appreciated. Am using a Hitachi plunge router


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have it figured out. All you need is to put a heavy screw through end plates to spin the column on,and a screw just off center that you only need to get a few threads of into the column to lock it when you have the angle set. I've built a sled before similar to what you describe and used it to level my work bench. Make sure the sides are tall enough to support the router without sagging. I would also only make it wide enough to allow the router to slide along without binding. The rollers would be okay but sliding a pair of wedges in, one from each side and clamping them down would be easier to do.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

What you are thinking about will work and you have to control the rotation via an indexing wheel that has the correct number of fixed stations, the work piece cannot be allowed to vibrate or move or you will get very messy flutes and your indexing wheel has to be accurate or the flutes will look uneven, if you are making your legs tapered then you will have to have a height adjustable foot stock, the router has to slide along you jig without any side to side movement, all this is easy to do, what you are talking about is a specially constructed Router Lathe to do a specific purpose and it could also be use to do router turning with little changes, that is when the work piece is made to rotate under the cutter then you could do round tunings, however you jig will need to have the work piece staitonary when the flutes are done. NGM


----------



## Saunder (Oct 13, 2013)

Great help, I always try to remember to seek help from others, never know where the break through idea will come from. As you say, I now think if I make the sides high enough and the bed somewhere near the bottom, as in a low H it will solve most of the problem of sagging. And a couple of sets of opposing wedges under the column to level it would be much easier than rollers. set screws in the end will work to fix it in position too.
Thanks Saunder


----------



## Saunder (Oct 13, 2013)

NGM, thanks for the extra good tips. I have some commercial flooring strips left over that are slick and will make great slides along the walls of the box that the router moves along.
This should keep the router straight with out any hanging ups. And adding an index wheel
with lines from the center on the outside and a screw through each line at the point the column surface lines up with it will make it easy to line up the center of each routing plane on the column as I turn it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Saunder said:


> NGM, thanks for the extra good tips. I have some commercial flooring strips left over that are slick and will make great slides along the walls of the box that the router moves along.
> This should keep the router straight with out any hanging ups. And adding an index wheel
> with lines from the center on the outside and a screw through each line at the point the column surface lines up with it will make it easy to line up the center of each routing plane on the column as I turn it.


Saunder I have to admit that I thought that you were going to turn these columns out of solid poles and it seems that you are going to construct them out of flat wood, either way if you make a rotating indexed box then the machining will be easier. N


----------

